# Just Got My Chicks



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

Drove down to Loxley, AL this morning and picked up 6 Rhode Island Reds and 6 Barred Rocks from Carter's Legacy Farms. I met with a very friendly and knowledgable lady, Rose McCurdy and she had my chicks boxed and ready. Here they are in their new brooder.


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

Now I've got to get my coop finished.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

coops looking good. can you post more pics as you build ?


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

rob said:


> coops looking good. can you post more pics as you build ?


Sure, it's 8ft x 8ft with 2 nest boxes on each side. I'm building it next to an old 20 x 25 dog pen that I'll be putting a bird netting top on.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on the chicks!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute and the coop is looking good. Congrats.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck. You seem to be in great shape with your housing. And the babies are adorable!


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

I have to wait until December to get my chicks from CLF. For some reason DH is refusing to build a coop in August.


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

BigECart said:


> I have to wait until December to get my chicks from CLF. For some reason DH is refusing to build a coop in August.


Ha Ha, it's definitely a hot job. My wife and I will work on ours for a few hours in the morning and we're soaking wet.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Cute chicks and the coop is going to be great! Congrats!


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow...great coop!...Wish you'd come finish my duck duck goose house!


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Having chicks is great motivation for the coop building project. We got out first chicks July 4 weekend and didn't finish the coop until Labor Day...talk about a long, hot, sweaty, stinky, summer  Looks like you have a great start! Have fun building!


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

Update; we got the walls up, windows and nest box holes cut out, plus the door to their run.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What is your coop sitting up on? Are those blocks?


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> What is your coop sitting up on? Are those blocks?


They are concrete deck blocks. A 4x4 fits into them and the 4x4s are attached to the floor frame with lag bolts.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice chix and coop !! Congrats Sir !!


----------



## CartersLegacy (Jul 9, 2012)

Glad you like the chicks Scott! Sorry I didn't get to meet you, but maybe next time. Coop is coming along great. ~Scott Carter


----------

